
Hypercard (1987) [video] - rpeden
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMFscTOazS0
======
rpeden
I enjoy revisiting this demo from time to time, because it reminds me of how
fun Hypercard was.

As much as I enjoy developing modern web apps using React etc., I can't help
but feeling that we're kind of like cavemen assembling things out of sticks
and stones when you look at what was possible in Hypercard 30 years ago.

~~~
rman666
I used to sell computers at a local Apple dealership back in the day, and I
loved HyperCard and sowed it off in all my demos. I was so disappointed in
Apple when they cancelled it. I just couldn’t understand Apple’s decision!
Even now, I wish Apple would find a way to bring it back :-)

